# Entrance music



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Who has the best entrance music. I like Franklin's ACDC rules. I hate hughes.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

I hate Franklin's with a fury.Hughes i hated but i guess for him it works<And it's better then most Hick music lol.

Melvin was Bumpin some 3 6 Mafia i was feelin that.Tito usually has good music when i saw him Fight Cote he had P diddy wich i didn't like but i think some fighters are going to start getting music just for them.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Eminem said:


> I hate Franklin's with a fury.Hughes i hated but i guess for him it works<And it's better then most Hick music lol.
> 
> Melvin was Bumpin some 3 6 Mafia i was feelin that.Tito usually has good music when i saw him Fight Cote he had P diddy wich i didn't like but i think some fighters are going to start getting music just for them.


hmm sounds kinda WWEish... Too bad HHH has The Game locked up that would be a great song for someone like maybe Fedor or someone


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

I honestly don't like entrance music. I want to see a fighter that's ALL business. No fanfair, no gimmicks. In fact, turn all the lights off in the entire arena and let him walk to the cage with a flashlight.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Gman said:


> I honestly don't like entrance music. I want to see a fighter that's ALL business. No fanfair, no gimmicks. In fact, turn all the lights off in the entire arena and let him walk to the cage with a flashlight.


for some fighters the music helps them focus.. I know it helps me when I listen to certian types of music before or during doing something.. plus it is more for the fans... my song would be.... Du hast by Rammstein or Roots Bloody Roots by Sepultura


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

It does help it get's them pumped up. I'd have monster by stemm.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

moldy said:


> It does help it get's them pumped up. I'd have monster by stemm.


Stemm??? not familiar what style of music be they????


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

They do the entcance theme for the UFC show unleashed. If you get the fight network they do all the commercials. They are alterative rock or hard rock. they are awsome.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

moldy said:


> They do the entcance theme for the UFC show unleashed. If you get the fight network they do all the commercials. They are alterative rock or hard rock. they are awsome.


Hmmmm... To the Limewire...


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Get till i die, monster, and face the pain for sure.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I like the following songs for entrance themes:

*American Head Charge - "Just So You Know"* (Used by Randy Couture at UFC 43, 44 & 46)
*American Head Charge - "Loyalty"* (Used by Chuck Liddell at UFC 52 & 54)
*Sepultura - "Bullet The Blue Sky"* (Used by Randy Couture at UFC 49, 52 & 54)
*Stemm & Pale Face - "Can't Feel Anything"* (Used by Tim Sylvia at UFC 44, 48 & 51)
*Stemm - "Take Her Away"* (Used by Robbie Lawler at UFC 42, 45, 47 & 50)
*Stemm - "On The Surface"* (Used by Paul Buentello ay UFC 51 & 53)
*Stemm - "Monster"* (Used by Andrei Arlovski at UFC 47)
*Icepick - "Onward To Victory"* (Used by Andrei Arlovski at UFC 53, 55, 59 & 61)
*Damageplan - "Blunt Force Trauma"* (Used by Justin Eilers at UFC 51 & 53)
*U.P.O. - "It's Alright"* (Used by Rich Franklin at UFC 53)
*Frank Klepacki - "Bring The Fight"* (Used by Justin Eilers at UFC 49)
*Frank Klepacki - "Dominate"* (Used by Mike Van Arsdale at UFC 54 & 57)
*Frank Klepacki - "Machines Collide"* (Used by Frank Mir at UFC 48, 57 & 61)
*Frank Klepacki - "Vengeance Beast"* (Used by Mike Kyle at UFC 51)
*Frank Klepacki - "Virus"* (Used by Evan Tanner at UFC 45, 48, 50, 51 & 53)
*Adema - "Bad Triangle"* (Used by Tim Sylvia at UFC 54)
*Black Flood Diesel - "Fountain Of Youth"* (Used by Frank Mir at UFC 43)


----------

